# International Innovations - ILLU



## Rob333 (5 July 2005)

Hi,
Does anyone know anything about a company called International Innovations Limited? I have been invited to attend a seminar of theirs next week prior to their float and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them.

Cheers
Rob333


----------

